# Tremors just before falling asleep



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Our little Lucy has developed a small full body tremor just before she falls asleep that lasts approximately 3-5 seconds. This started a couple weeks ago right around the time she turned 6 months old. We haven't changed anything, food, treats, laundry detergent etc. that would have triggered a reaction. 

She was scheduled to be spayed Tuesday that I cancelled because I wasn't comfortable with her going under anesthesia while not knowing what these tremors are caused from. The vet did some blood work Friday that we're waiting to hear back for the results. He also had me wait to give her her next round of Revolution (heartworm, flea, & tick). The only thing that I can think of that could be different is her shampoo. I've been using Chris Christensen White on White that I've since stopped using. 

Has anyone experienced small tremors in their pups? I'm super vigilant with her and don't think that's she's getting into anything that she shouldn't. I only give her veggies for treats and grain free kibble with spring water for her meals. 

I contacted the breeder and she said that she's hasn't experienced anything like that with her dogs. Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated. 

Signed ~ a very worried mumma


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have never seen them, so can't be of much help. I guess it is possible she is allergic to something. Hope she feels better.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

wkomorow said:


> I have never seen them, so can't be of much help. I guess it is possible she is allergic to something. Hope she feels better.




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, my little girl Libby was having tremors and wandering around the bed and seemed really spaced out, she had loads of test and nothing showed up, I did a video to show the vet, the conclusion was that it was behavioural. It was mostly as she went to sleep or she would wake in the night. She is now one and has settled, still a little nervous but coming on a treat... The whole situation with her was very contradictory as she had loads of confidence when going for a walks and with other things but then would have these episodes, so I understand your worries.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you! I hope your Libby is ok. It's so scary when they aren't well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Lucy was diagnosed with epilepsy yesterday. She begins medication today. I hope it helps. My poor baby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read about Lucy. How did they make the diagnosis of epilepsy? I thought they were just doing blood work. Have you seen a neurologist? Are they considered focal seizures? If you didn't see a neurologist I strongly recommend it to make sure about what's going on and possibly the cause. My Tyler developed seizures about 2 years ago and the neurologist is so much more knowledgeable than our vet was. What was she put on?


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

The did blood work, tested for Lyme, distemper and ehrlichia, what ever that is. I haven't researched that yet. They put her on a compounded dose of potassium bromide because of her size. We have to go back in two weeks for follow-up blood work. She hates the medication but I haven't seen any side effects as of yet. I know that this medication takes a while to build up in the system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry to read about this diagnosis. Sue (Snowbody) has experience with seizures, and her advice is spot on - if you haven't seen a neurologist, you should do so to confirm the diagnosis and treatment. One thing I've learned is that our "regular" vets want to solve the problem so they jump to a diagnosis that may or may not be correct. A neurologist will confirm this for you and make sure the treatment prescribed is the best option. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the information. I've been without a dog for 25 years and my other was a rotti so a big big difference the two. I have put a lot of faith in the vet with this little cutie. He did mention a neurologist if the seizures didn't stop with the bromide. So far she has had 6 doses and I have already noticed a decrease in the number of tremors. She did not have one when she went to sleep for the night last night and hasn't had one yet this morning. Everything else seem normal. She's extremely playful, she's eating, sleeping and doing her business as always. UGH the worries.... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Dgauthier said:


> Thank you everyone for the information. I've been without a dog for 25 years and my other was a rotti so a big big difference the two. I have put a lot of faith in the vet with this little cutie. He did mention a neurologist if the seizures didn't stop with the bromide. So far she has had 6 doses and I have already noticed a decrease in the number of tremors. She did not have one when she went to sleep for the night last night and hasn't had one yet this morning. Everything else seem normal. She's extremely playful, she's eating, sleeping and doing her business as always. UGH the worries....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Update on Lucy....she's been on her medication for 10 days. She is no longer having any tremors and is more lively than ever. She was having 7 -10 episodes per day now none!! We 're very happy puppy parents!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow! Sorry I missed this thread but so happy to hear the tremors are so much better. Lucy looks adorable.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh that's good news!!!! So glad.


----------

